# Hello all - My first sports car



## pencil_sharpener (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I have joined a few weeks ago when I was researching TTs and found this forum immensely helpful. I’ve learnt quite a lot before I even bought the car.

I am now a very proud owner of a MK2 TT, 2.0 TFSI s-line, manual.

This is my first “cool” car as I had driven a boring, slow diesel estate car for last 7 years… It’s quite a change to say the least and I love it!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Welcome, enjoy


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome! Lovely shine you have


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

Beautiful car and shine! I agree, this site has given me so much knowledge.


----------

